# How to know if my barrell will handle steel shot?



## Gumbo (Sep 22, 2007)

I have a Remington 1100, 33" barrell, made in the mid-to-late 70's. Will it handle steel shot? If not, what's the best recourse?


----------



## threshershark (Sep 7, 2007)

*Manufacturer*

The manufacturer is the best resource. I haven't seen a table on the Remington web site showing when they began producing shotguns with barrels approved for steel, but you should be able to e-mail them with your serial number and get an answer.


----------



## IcatchEm (Sep 11, 2007)

I never knew they made a 33 inch barrel, it should be stamped on it along with the choke. I don't think steel shot was even thought of in the 70's


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

I have a Wingmaster that has a 32 in. Full Choke barrell. Bought a 28 in. Remington barrell with tubes to shoot steel shot. Look around at a few of the gun shows (also known as toy, jewelry and sword show). I remember being very concerned about the size of steel I was shooting out of that 32 in. I have been out of the game for awhile in the ducks and geese, I'm sure a few of our resident water fowlers will chime in soon.


----------



## Duckholla (Sep 24, 2007)

A pretty good rule of thumb to this question is this, remember that steel does not compact like lead. So where you shoot lead in a modified choke tube, if you were to shoot steel you are going to get a full pattern tighter. So if your barrel is a fixed choke barrel, I WOULD NOT SHOOT STEEL!! If you have an interchangeable choke, you should be fine, just don't go too tight.

That is a pretty good rule of thumb and most manufacturers first question will be do you have a fixed choke barrel.


----------



## Gumbo (Sep 22, 2007)

Yes, it's fixed choke. How do you measure the official length of a barrel? From muzzle to what point? The farthest point or to the chamber (like where the shell seats)?

Also, can I get a new barrell for this Rem 1100 that supports 2 3/4, 3, and 3 1/2 inch shells and that also supports screw-in choke tubes? The current barrel only supports 2 3/4 inch shells.

I'd like to get one good waterfowl barrel and one good upland barrel. Or one that could be used for both. Any recommendations would be appreciated.


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

Gumbo said:


> Yes, it's fixed choke. How do you measure the official length of a barrel? From muzzle to what point? The farthest point or to the chamber (like where the shell seats)?
> 
> Also, can I get a new barrell for this Rem 1100 that supports 2 3/4, 3, and 3 1/2 inch shells and that also supports screw-in choke tubes? The current barrel only supports 2 3/4 inch shells.
> 
> I'd like to get one good waterfowl barrel and one good upland barrel. Or one that could be used for both. Any recommendations would be appreciated.


Well you should be able to purchase an extra replacement choke tube eqiuped barrel for it, but it WILL NOT handle 3 1/2 in loads as your gun isn't designed for them.(1100's were never made for 3 1/2's) Depending on weather or not its a 3" mag version you may not be able to use them either. I would contact Remington and ask if it's a magunum reciever, you will need the serial number for this. I would imagine if the oringal barrel is marked 2 3/4" its not a 3" mag reciever and you will only be able to shoot 2 3/4" shells no matter what barrel you have put on it, in fact I think 3" chambered barrels won't work with the 2 3/4" recievers.

As for recommendations for barrels' I use either a 26 or 28" barrel with choke tubes; you can change out tubes to fit your needs.


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

If your gun is not designed for 3" shells, it will not handle 3" shells with a new barrel. The receivers are different. You can get new barrels at most of the major sporting goods stores such as Cabela's, Sportsmen's, or Gunnie's.


----------



## Gumbo (Sep 22, 2007)

Thanks for enlightening me. Now one last question. It's been a while since I've hunted, so I've never used steel shot. From what I read, I'll want to use a mod or imp choke rather than full. This seems like a great opportunity to get just one barrel that I can use for upland shooting lead and for waterfowl shooting steel.

Would a 28” with choke tubes be the best for both worlds?


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

I have 26" barrels on my pumps, and a 28" barrel on my auto. I don't know if I can tell the difference.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

The Remington 1100 33" barrel should be a 'Trap Special'....it should shoot steel shot..now you don't have a lot of choices. It should also be a 'full' choke....Therefore steel shot won't wear it out any faster than lead....( maybe ) 
It may also be worth a good chunk of change compared to the regular 1100's. if it's in good shape!! 
I may even what to buy it if it's for sale.... :mrgreen:


----------

